# Skyline closure in Oakland



## joanright (Aug 30, 2007)

Skyline Blvd closure and detour
Submitted by Stanley, Jennifer on January 11, 2008 - 2:50pm. ebbc-talk

Attention cyclists: On the afternoon of January 4, 2008, heavy rains caused
a loss of soil supporting a portion of the roadway between 7257 and 7293
Skyline Boulevard. This segment of Skyline Boulevard is closed indefinitely
to all users, including bicyclists and pedestrians, due to the ongoing
construction and soil investigation work and the potential for further
movement in the area.

A traffic detour is in effect. Traffic approaching from the west is directed
down Broadway Terrace to Mountain Boulevard. Traffic approaching from the
east is directed down Snake and Thornhill to Mountain.

Learn more at
http://www.oaklandpw.com/AssetFactory.aspx?did=2770

Please share this information with other cyclists. Thanks,

Jennifer Stanley

Bicycle and Pedestrian Facilities Coordinator

City of Oakland, Community & Economic Development Agency, Transportation
Services Division

250 Frank H. Ogawa Plaza, Suite 4344, Oakland, CA 94612

(510) 238-3983 | Fax: (510) 238-6412

http://www.oaklandbikes.info


----------



## joanright (Aug 30, 2007)

*Not quite closed yet*

There currently is a path thru for bikes and peds.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I got a note today that its really closed now- Workers erected a 6' chain link fence on both ends, edge to edge, and there's no way to walk around it as many of us have done on weekends.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Additional info at http://groups.google.com/group/ba.bicycles/browse_frm/thread/4bd892469666b61f/4deaedc523d58e10?hl=en&lnk=st&q=#4deaedc523d58e10


----------



## RelevantAaron (Oct 16, 2007)

Update posted on the gov't site yesterday. Upshot is that a lane should be open by the end of this week. 



> Bicyclists,
>
> You can read an update on the status of the Skyline Blvd closure at
> http://www.oaklandpw.com/AssetFactory.aspx?did=2770 . Please share.
> Thanks,
>
> Jennifer Stanley
>
> Bicycle and Pedestrian Facilities Coordinator
>
> City of Oakland, Community & Economic Development Agency, 
> Transportation
> Services Division
>
> 250 Frank H. Ogawa Plaza, Suite 4344, Oakland, CA 94612
>
> (510) 238-3983 | Fax: (510) 238-6412
>
> <http://www.oaklandpw.com/bicycling> http://www


----------

